# 1971 Schwinn Twinn Deluxe Tandem



## sfhschwinn (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got this Schwinn Twinn from my neighbor, he saved it from someone who was going to scrap it. Everything is original and works including the generator headlight. After I clean it I am going to sell it. I like it but I want one in better condition and until then I have a mint condition 5 speed Columbia tandem. After I clean all that I can, what would be a good price on it. I live in NYC so I would like an NYC price if possible. I'm thinking about $600-700 and in this condition I would say $400-500 do these prices seem fair. Thanks! Almost all the bikes in the background are for sale. If you see something I will be willing to ship and I have about 100 more bikes for sale if you need something!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 7, 2014)

*Twinn Prices*

I think you would have a hard time getting much more than $250.00 considering the condition. There is an awful lot of rust on the chrome.
 However, NYC always brings the highest prices. There are guys who buy my English racers and sell them for triple the price in the city.
Below are pictures of my 1972 Deluxe Twinn. It is in near mint condition, better than any I have seen. I bought is from the original owner earlier this year in PA.
 They had used it only one year, then stored it away. The chrome is flawless and the paint, seats other parts are in exceptional condition.
 I got an amazing deal on this Twinn at $125.00.
   Anyway, you can always start high, then lower your price. Just my opinion................Wayne


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 7, 2014)

now that is beautiful bike. I paid $250 for mine. But I am going to clean the rust off before I sell it. The chrome is in great condition underneath what I have already done. There are very few tandems around here where I am so the prices on the ones I see are high. Thanks for the help. Here is a pic of my Columbia which I got for 200


----------



## nj_shore (Jun 7, 2014)

Wayne is on the money at $250.  I have an earlier Schwinn Twinn that I can't sell for $225 down here by the beach in NJ.    You're right around $175-$200.


----------

